# L'heure ne se met pas à jour



## BrokenStones (14 Février 2013)

Bonjour,

jai un petit soucis sur mon macbook pro,

l'heure (à coté de spotlight) ne se met pas à jour, 

que l'affichage se fasse avec les secondes ou non,
réglez automatiquement ou non,

pour avoir la bonne heure il faut que clique sur l'heure, elle revient immédiatement à la bonne heure,

puis se bloque aussitot...

C'est assez génant et je ne sais pas à quelles autres réglages je dois toucher :/

merci pour votre aide


PS: Je vois mon message comme si je l'avais poster à 19h25, soit 2 h plus tard, est ce lié ?


----------



## Larme (14 Février 2013)

Sur quel serveur tu te bases (en automatique) ?
Tu règles l'heure en fonction de ton fuseau horaire détecté ?
As-tu essayé de cacher l'heure, puis de la remettre ?
As-tu rebooté ?


----------



## BrokenStones (14 Février 2013)

Apple europe,

je suis sur le fuseau horaire de Paris (réglage automatique désactivé)

Oui j'ai deja essayé de cacher, et j'ai rebooté de nombreuse fois depuis.


----------



## PDD (14 Février 2013)

Et si tu te places en automatique (comme je l'ai toujours fait)?


----------



## nicolas_grall (17 Février 2013)

Je suis dans le même cas que BrokenStones, en réglage automatique de l'heure, sur un MBP Retina 15"
Si quelqu'un a une solution...


----------



## edd72 (17 Février 2013)

BrokenStones a dit:


> puis se bloque aussitot...




Tu veux dire que si il est 15h30 et que tu actualises alors tu as 15h30 mais ça reste sur 15h30 quelque soit le temps qui s'écoule ensuite?


----------



## BrokenStones (18 Février 2013)

edd72 a dit:


> Tu veux dire que si il est 15h30 et que tu actualises alors tu as 15h30 mais ça reste sur 15h30 quelque soit le temps qui s'écoule ensuite?



J'ai réalisé un reset SMC (il me semble), ça a marché jusqu'à ce que j'eteigne le mac et le rallume le lendemain...

Je pensais avoir trouvé la solution, mais non.

Que je sois en automatique ou non...

Oui c'est ça edd72, genre j'allume le mac, il est a la bonne heure, disons 12h01, 5 min après il est toujours 12h01, je clique sur l'heure, il passe a la bonne heure 12h06. Puis reste bloqué a 12h06 jusqu'à ce que je clique sur l'heure a nouveau...

Du coup quand je fais pas attention je pars en retard de chez moi ^^


----------



## Anonyme (18 Février 2013)

Bonjour,

 est-ce que tu utilises iStat Menus ?


----------



## BrokenStones (18 Février 2013)

Renaud31 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> est-ce que tu utilises iStat Menus ?



Oui pourquoi ?


----------



## Anonyme (18 Février 2013)

Hé, hé, mets le à jour.

https://discussions.apple.com/thread/4652881?start=0&tstart=0


----------



## BrokenStones (18 Février 2013)

Renaud31 a dit:


> Hé, hé, mets le à jour.
> 
> https://discussions.apple.com/thread/4652881?start=0&tstart=0



Merci je vais le mettre a jour de suite


----------



## Anonyme (18 Février 2013)

Bon, alors ?


----------



## BrokenStones (18 Février 2013)

Renaud31 a dit:


> Bon, alors ?



Je viens de faire la mise à jour, ca marche mieux d'un coup 

Merci pour ton aide


----------



## Anonyme (18 Février 2013)

Bonne nouvelle !

Pourrais-tu STP marquer le sujet comme résolu ("Outils de la discussion", en haut au dessus du premier message).

Merci et bonne soirée.


----------

